# Molton Brown Milk Musk Candle



## Dawn (Nov 12, 2020)

*Molton Brown Milk Musk Candle *

There is nothing better than lighting a gorgeous, nostalgic smelling candle to help enhance your mental and physical space. The Milk Musk scent is harmoniously glowing with luscious pear, cashmere-soft musk and milky notes. The perfect, all-day, everyday addition to your at-home relaxation time.

Moltonbrown.com, $50

​


----------

